# DIY PPI QBASS REMOTE ??



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll preface by admitting I'm trying to be cheap here 

I'm planning to unshelf a PPI A800/2 for subwoofer duty, and want to incorporate a remote. I've searched, and I can still get a new QBASS remote for around $50. If I have to, that's fine, but I'm guessing there's only $3.47 worth of components in the thing (a potentiometer and some other gee-haws?)

Since I'd likely gut the box and custom mount the knob & circuit for a more integrated look anyway, I'm hoping it's possible to just build my own from scratch.

Does anyone have a schematic, or otherwise can provide some direction on what's inside the box (I'd look myself, but obviously I don't have one  )


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

There's more to these than you might think...and, $50 isn't bad...there were going for $100 not that long ago. I have a couple of used ones, somewhere...I'll see if I can find them...one is missing the front plate, anyway, so it might be perfect for what you're wanting to do...PM me your email address and when I finally find the darn thing I'll let you know...unless your in a rush...I'm in the middle of spring cleaning so it could be another month before I actually find what I'm looking for....


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Any regular network patch cable will work


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay, so if you're trying to be cheap...skip the QBass remote..just turn the amp gain and Qbass up to where you want it at max and get one of the below....or something similar to it...

Axxess AALC 2-Ch Remote Level Controller 266-008


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

jmacdadd said:


> Okay, so if you're trying to be cheap...skip the QBass remote..just turn the amp gain and Qbass up to where you want it at max and get one of the below....or something similar to it...
> 
> Axxess AALC 2-Ch Remote Level Controller 266-008


Thanks for the lead. I may just use this as suggested, since all I really need is a simple gain control. I'm trying to minimize the amount of RCA runs in the car, but I think I can live with it.


----------

